# Essential Dieting Items for the Bodybuilder



## Milo (Aug 20, 2012)

What are your essential items for dieting? I hate dieting and I'm trying to make this shit as efficient as possible.
For me, these items have made dieting a bit easier:

1. George Foreman Grill: Compact, easy to clean cooks your food quickly and easily.
2. Tupperware: This is an obvious one. I can never have enough of it.
3. Sriracha Chili Sauce: Tastes delicious and could make dog shit edible if you were so inclined.
4. Digital Food Scale: Takes the guesswork out of your food measurements. I bought a really nice one for $35.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's my items for dieting:

1.tren
2.tren
3.tren
4.a dash of test


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 20, 2012)

although its not too environmentally friendly i use a TON of ziploc sandwich bags.. cuts down on washing 30 tupperwares per day

other than that just learning how to efficiently buy your food items so your not always running to the store every other day. get cartons of the egg whites and big packs of chicken great you can freeze etc.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2012)

food can be an amazing diet tool if you know how to use it


----------



## beasto (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad ass avatar Milo!!! I'm with Colt on the Tren!!!! A lot of water and a good sodium packed pre workout meal!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2012)

A good blender is worth its weigh in gold.

Else, I think your list looks solid. Some good advice on here also (eg. buy basic items - chicken, beef, turkey, etc when they go on sale & freeze them).


----------



## grind4it (Aug 21, 2012)

Spongy and the Helios System


----------



## Milo (Aug 21, 2012)

beasto said:


> Bad ass avatar Milo!!! I'm with Colt on the Tren!!!! A lot of water and a good sodium packed pre workout meal!!!!!


Thanks lol.


NbleSavage said:


> A good blender is worth its weigh in gold.
> 
> Else, I think your list looks solid. Some good advice on here also (eg. buy basic items - chicken, beef, turkey, etc when they go on sale & freeze them).



Yeah I think that's my next buy. I just got a rice cooker too which is awesome.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 21, 2012)

A good frying pan.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 21, 2012)

will power most essential with out it how do you avoid the rest of the world begging you to eat like shit ??


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 21, 2012)

A microwave, to nuke shit in a hurry.
More tupperwares.
A shaker.
Sams club card, Costco card
Sunday paper, for the cupons.
A wife, prefferably a blonde that cant cook, so u have an excuse to cook ur own foods. Avoid a mexican at all costs, since their cooking is the shiznetz and will ruin ur diet.
A car mini fridge is an awesome thing to have.
Crock pot ( slow cooker)
Several can openers. Is kinda embarrassing to sit during lunch break triying to open ur can of tuna by monkey stomping it, or crushing it on a door jamb.


----------



## dbletap (Aug 21, 2012)

Charcoal Grill, Tuperware, Baggies, Blender, 2 Nalgene Bottles, 2 Blender Bottles, and a Microwave at work.
I premake all my Breakfast and Lunch foods twice a week normally on Sundays (This one takes care of Mon-Wed.)and then again on Wed. (This one covers Thurs and Fri.). I pre-pack all in-between meals/snacks each night. Takes about 10 minutes or less depending on which breakfast/lunch combo I taking to work the next day.
Cooking everything at one time doesn't take very long since I can usually grill all my meats (Steaks/Chicken Breast).


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 21, 2012)

My list: 

A good grill, non-stick pan 
A blender, microwave 
A slow cooker 
Pam spray, EVOO 
A gallon of water ready to be taken everywhere with me.
Plenty of tupperware & freezer plastic bags  
limes (I marinade a lot of my protein using limes) 


Food wise: 

Lean protein like: (Everyweek I pretty much buy salmon, chicken breast, ground turkey, beef chuck, beef tenderloin & beans) 
Lots of eggs

Good complex carbs: 
Brown rice, quinoa, sweet potaoes, whole wheat bread, lentils


and plenty of fresh veggies & I always keep some frozen broccoli, and other veggies on hand. 
& at least 2 ripe avocados.

I'm a stay at home mom so I pretty much cook & prep daily for the kids, P & myself... I do on the weekends usually bake a batch of protein cookies, or protein bars  (it makes a good snack for us & the kids then on the go) & I do chop & store in the fridge garlic, green peppers, onions, etc (makes my meal prepping much easier during the week)

I forgot on sundays I get all my coupons ready, it's time consuming but the savings are great.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Here's my items for dieting:
> 
> 1.tren
> 2.tren
> ...



LMFAO... That's classic


For me though, it's turkey bacon. Serious. Have two slices of turkey bacon got me thru some cuts with sanity in tact


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2012)

Turkey bacon is actually pretty good... I just grill it up and then dice it into my eggs. Chicken sausage is another life saver as well



PillarofBalance said:


> LMFAO... That's classic
> 
> 
> For me though, it's turkey bacon. Serious. Have two slices of turkey bacon got me thru some cuts with sanity in tact


----------



## Milo (Aug 22, 2012)

Good idea with the eggs. Eating plain ass scrambled eggs every morning is getting rough!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 22, 2012)

Mrs P. what's your recipe for protein cookies?? HOOK IT UP!


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 22, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Mrs P. what's your recipe for protein cookies?? HOOK IT UP!



Here u go

6 egg whites 
1 3/4 cups Oatmeal 
2 tsp Splenda 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/2 cup un-sweetened apple sauce 
4 scoops whey powder (can use any flavor) 
1 tsp virgin olive oil 
1/2 cup raisins




Preheat oven to 325. 
Mix all the ingredients together. 
Bake for about 20 min.

Makes 1 dozen
Protein per cookie aprx 14 grams.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you!! Can't wait to try'em!


----------

